# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  El Ebro se puede hacer navegable

## Embalses

*El Ebro se puede hacer navegable * 
06-11-2008 (El Periódico de Aragón)El Periódico de Aragón

 Alfredo
López
Es doctor
ingeniero industrial , especialista en vías fluviales en todo el mundo. Acaba de editar
'Vía fluvial del Ebro'
y sus posibles conexiones', un amplio estudio con
ilustraciones
sobre nuestro río.
TRASVASE
"El grifo sin embalses es imposible porque no hay agua siempre"
NAVEGABLE
"Desde Lodosa hasta Mequinenza costaría 15 millones de euros el km"

--¿Recuerda la entrevista que le hice en el año 2000?
--De memoria. Desde entonces no he cambiado ni una coma de mis teorías.
--¿Se pueden resumir en pocas palabras?
--Sin duda: vamos a darle una dimensión nueva a Aragón y a España, que es el aprovechamiento de sus ríos.

--Pero algo habrá sucedido en estos ocho años.
--No en ocho años, sino en la revolución industrial que todavía no hemos asimilado. Desde el siglo pasado se han hecho 600.000 km de vías fluviales en el mundo. Lo cual da una inmensa cantidad de puestos de trabajo. Nuestro país no es moderno porque no se atiende a esta cuestión.
--¿Cómo se puede definir una vía fluvial?
--Es la acomodación de un río a la navegación moderna. Y consta de tres partes: tramos de río natural; tramos de río canalizado y tramos de canales artificiales, a distintos niveles que se salvan con esclusas.
--Usted me dijo que se podía hacer navegable todo el Ebro.
--Mire usted, tengo calculado cuánto costaría hacer navegable el Ebro desde Lodosa hasta Mequinenza: 15 millones de euros el km. ¿Es mucho? Depende, porque hay formas de lograr dividendos de la obras, desde el turismo hasta la producción de electricidad; con esos dos conceptos se amortiza instantáneamente la obra. El Ebro puede producir con este sistema al menos 300 millones de euros anuales.
--¿Puede definirme el Ebro?
--Es un río muy europeo. La relación entre sus características es igual que en Europa: 30 m/cúbicos de estiaje/segundo, 400 metros cúbicos de caudal medio y unas avenidas máximas de 5.000 m cúbicos/segundos. El Sena es más pequeño que el Ebro y sin embargo está regulado como vía fluvial.
--¿Se puede trasvasar el Ebro?
--En épocas que sobra agua, sí, como crecidas, claro, donde hay un caudal de 10.8 Hm/ hora. El Ebro tiene mucha pendiente, tres veces más que el Ródano, con lo que podemos producir tres veces más de electricidad.
--Ya, pero eso exige la creación de grandes embalses en la zona valenciana.
--Es lógico. Del pantano de Mequinenza hago una vía fluvial hasta Almería, un canal de 40 metros de ancho, como se ha hecho en Estados Unidos. El grifo sin embalses es imposible, porque no hay agua siempre.
--¿Usted ha contado esto a los valencianos y murcianos?
--No he tenido ocasión. Con este libro quiero contarlo, porque es algo que les puede interesar muchísimo.
--¿Estuvo usted en la Expo?
--Sí, me pareció una especia de feria, enseñando el agua en plan festivo, algo que estuvo bien.

----------

